# Can you remember your GCSE results?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

Or O Levels for you old folk.  

I'm doing a job application form and it asks for them. Don't think this has happened to me for at least 8 years. I actually have had to look them up.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Engraved on my heart forever!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, they're just there, like the birthdays of exes and my mum and dad's phone number. I'll know them until senility, and probably even then they'll be among the last things to go.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Engraved on my heart forever!


 
I'm guessing you probably did better then me/worked harder.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm guessing you probably did better then me/worked harder.


Worried about it a lot definitely. Swarthy doesn't even know his results which is an attitude I wished I had.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 11, 2012)

A b, five c's, a d, two e's, and an "ungraded" (for French). Never had to produce the Cerys. Don't even know if I still have them.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 11, 2012)

a's and a b for physics


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2012)

@kabbes


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

GCSE Science AA
GCSE Maths B
GCSE English V
GCSE Art and Design (3D Studies) C
GCSE History C 
GCSE Information Systems C
GCSE Technology D
GCSE French D


I've found them! Sadly my education went massively downhill from there. 

I thought I was doing ceramics until I got the results though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 11, 2012)

O Levels, did no revision, 5 As, 4 Bs and a C


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2012)

The Science double award. I got DD for that down from a mock result of BB

Mr Taylor was a cock


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 11, 2012)

B's in everything, except an A in Geography, and C's in Technical Drawing and Welsh. 'O' levels that is.  Does Technical Drawing on a board exist any more? or is it all CAD stuff?

At 45, I have finally decided to take them off my CV


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup, 5 A's, 4 A*'s and 2 B's.

English lit: A
English Lang: A*
Biology: A*
Chemistry: A
Drama: A
French: A*
German: A
Latin: B
Maths: B
Religious Studies: A*
History: A

We could choose to do individual science GCSE's at my school, so had no double or triple awards or whatever they are.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Or O Levels for you old folk.
> 
> I'm doing a job application form and it asks for them. Don't think this has happened to me for at least 8 years. I actually have had to look them up.


 
I think I can. 
They may have changed slightly over time. 
They are so irrelevant on my CV but about 15 years ago someone asked if I had left them off because they were shameful so I started putting them back on my CV.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I can.
> They may have changed slightly over time.
> They are so irrelevant on my CV but about 15 years ago someone asked if I had left them off because they were shameful so I started putting them back on my CV.


 
I don't even say what subjects I did on my CV!

Nobody has ever asked to see my Degree Certificate, A-Levels or GCSE certificates. They normally take a copy of my vocational qualifications at interview along with the information they need to do a CRB check.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 11, 2012)

yup, 3 a*, 3 a, 3 b
(easy to remember )


----------



## Thora (Nov 11, 2012)

4A*s, 5As and a B 

I don't list them on my CV though, it just says 10 GCSEs A*-B, including Maths, English and Science.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Worried about it a lot definitely. Swarthy doesn't even know his results which is an attitude I wished I had.


Yeah, I was anxious to do well. I'd have been pretty devastated if I hadn't, I think.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 11, 2012)

5 As 5 A*s. TBF it was less than ten years ago so it would be pretty bad if I couldn't remember.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

So far everyone on this thread did better then me.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Can see all the youngsters with their A*s  Didn't exist in the olden times.
We also did far less than they seem to do now as well and I still got really stressed about the whole thing (just too many exams imo) even tho I usually did better in exams than coursework could do without the stress. Even finals at college were less pressure than GCSEs for some reason.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I don't even say what subjects I did on my CV!
> 
> Nobody has ever asked to see my Degree Certificate, A-Levels or GCSE certificates. They normally take a copy of my vocational qualifications at interview along with the information they need to do a CRB check.


 
Yeah nobody has ever asked me for any proof of anything, even when I was straight out of college or uni. 
Shame because I got a bloody 1st for tech and college both with a merit or something. Bah, I shouldn't have bothered. 
All a bit pointless, apart from a film I made a uni (even though I was actually doing music) which got me a job in TV.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 11, 2012)

smmudge said:


> it was less than ten years ago.


 
i'll bet you think Log Tables are just rough-hewn furniture....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Can see all the youngsters with their A*s  Didn't exist in the olden times.
> We also did far less than they seem to do now as well and I still got really stressed about the whole thing (just too many exams imo) even tho I usually did better in exams than coursework could do without the stress. Even finals at college were less pressure than GCSEs for some reason.


 I like to think that all my 'A's were really 'A*'s 

We didn't have coursework at all (last year of o levels). I didn't work that hard during the year, then crammed like fuck in the last few weeks. I think kids generally have to work harder nowadays.


----------



## Callie (Nov 11, 2012)

20 million A*s. Could do better.


----------



## Callie (Nov 11, 2012)

fucking hell, you lot are boffins!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm very average compared to this lot.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2012)

Double science A*A*
Maths A*
Business studies A*
English A
Geography A
English Literature B
German B
Tech B

the mofos wouldn't let me take History


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 11, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah nobody has ever asked me for any proof of anything,


i've been asked twice this year. never before that though.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The Science double award. I got DD for that down from a mock result of BB
> 
> Mr Taylor was a cock


I got CC after being predicted two A*. 



And yeah, I remember the rest. Basic disappointment.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2012)

2 As, 5Cs and a D.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2012)

1 A, 2 Bs, 4 Cs and 3 Us  - I abandoned 3 of them when i failed 8/9 mock O'Levels - got 1 O'Level in 1980, the rest the following year.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> So far everyone on this thread did better then me.


 
i didnt. already posted mine, but here's an easier format...

B 
CCCCC
D
EE
U


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

2 As (Art & English Lang), 2 Bs (Chemistry and Biology), 5Cs (English Lit, Physics, Georgraphy, RE, Home Ec) and an E for German.

O levels 1978


----------



## Glitter (Nov 11, 2012)

2 As, 5 Bs, 2 Cs and an E (the E was in technology, which I had no interest in whatsoever)


----------



## smmudge (Nov 11, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> i'll bet you think Log Tables are just rough-hewn furniture....


 
Nah we still had the pleasure of them come A level time


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2012)

O levels: A in Eng Lit, B in Eng Lang, E in History, Geography and Maths. Got CSEs in Art, French & General Science - grades 2 & 3, can't remember which in what subjects.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2012)

O levels:
Art
Economics
English Language
English Lit
Maths
Woodwork!! (or some main exam in it)
History 

I've no idea of the grades except Art A+
1962 - In my day, etc. :


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2012)

A
BBBBB 
C
DD

I got another B in the summer when I decided to take biology at the age of 37, which I never did before.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Poot said:


> A
> BBBBB
> C
> DD
> ...



Well done on that. I'd like to do a science but get put off by being the oldest in a group of teenager.
How long did it take?


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Well done on that. I'd like to do a science but get put off by being the oldest in a group of teenager.
> How long did it take?


As long as you like! I just booked the exams at my local school and bought a textbook. The exam board were very helpful too. You only see the teenagers when you sit the exams - you can do all the studying at home in your own time!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2012)

2 As, 3 Bs, 4 Cs. Easy to remember. Now, trying to remember what they were in is another matter entirely....

2 As for English Lit and English Lang.
3 Bs for Music, History, Geography.
4 Cs for Double Science (2 C grades), Maths, and German.

That sounds about right.

Now, for my A levels, I got AAB in my mocks, but then got BDE in the actual thing. Tbf though, my dad was dying of cancer, it wasn't a great time.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Poot said:


> As long as you like! I just booked the exams at my local school and bought a textbook. The exam board were very helpful too. You only see the teenagers when you sit the exams - you can do all the studying at home in your own time!


So you picked the course and then have to book somewhere to do them (vaguely remember my sis doing this for her Maths AS resit).
However, how does that work with having to do practicals (especially for a science subject)?


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> So you picked the course and then have to book somewhere to do them (vaguely remember my sis doing this for her Maths AS resit).
> However, how does that work with having to do practicals (especially for a science subject)?


No no, for gcse I simply bought the textbook and studied it. The practical is not very practical at gcse level - you can mostly do it at home but you need to sit in a room with an invigilator afterwards and investigate your results. I have a feeling this may be about to change though. 

I am now studying a level biology through ics distance learning. DO NOT use ics, they're expensive and they don't get involved with exams, practicals or anything. You might just as we'll buy a text book and read it! You still need to book your own exams etc.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Where  do you get the invigilator from?  How did you know which exam board to use etc (sorry for all questions) I may get round to doing this one day when hisnibs starts school fulltime.


----------



## cesare (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine were Os. 4As, 5Bs and 2Cs. Then I did a GCSE in FE Italian in my 30s and got an A for that, so went on to do an IOL diploma. I've always put them on my CV but never been asked to prove them.


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Where  do you get the invigilator from?  How did you know which exam board to use etc (sorry for all questions) I may get round to doing this one day when hisnibs starts school fulltime.


It's startlingly easy! Find a public school (I tried comps but they didn't want to know). Ask to speak to the examinations officer. Ask if you can sit the exams, and if they say yes, ask which exam board they use. Then find the textbook through amazon or somewhere. You will need to visit the exams officer and offer payment ( about £100 for mine). But speak to the exam board beforehand and ask what the practicals consist of - don't worry - the exams officer will know in advance and won't take you on unless they can offer the full package including invigilator etc. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## cesare (Nov 11, 2012)

Poot said:


> It's startlingly easy! Find a public school (I tried comps but they didn't want to know). Ask to speak to the examinations officer. Ask if you can sit the exams, and if they say yes, ask which exam board they use. Then find the textbook through amazon or somewhere. You will need to visit the exams officer and offer payment ( about £100 for mine). But speak to the exam board beforehand and ask what the practicals consist of - don't worry - the exams officer will know in advance and won't take you on unless they can offer the full package including invigilator etc.
> 
> I highly recommend it.



That's a brilliant bit of advice, Poot. I thought the only way of doing it was to pay some firm loads to do distance learning.


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2012)

cesare said:


> That's a brilliant bit of advice, Poot. I thought the only way of doing it was to pay some firm loads to do distance learning.



Thanks cesare. Don't ever use a distance learning course unless you're sure they'll sort the exams out. I paid £360 for what is essentially a text book for my a level. And I had a load of grief because at a level the practical IS tricky to organise. Anyway, hopefully it's sorted for the spring. But that was thanks to the school, the exam board and a lot of hard work from me and NO THANKS to ics!


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2012)

I got a double A for biology, physics and chemistry.

I know I got a U for business studies because all I did was write my name on the exam paper and then the desk.


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2012)

Did anyone else find GCSEs disturbingly easy then start their A levels just to feel way out of depth?

I got an A for GCSE biology so I thought I'd be in a good position to do at it at A-level but wow! Totally different game, you had to study and think about stuff.

For one exam we were expected to draw the complex Kreb's cycle and describe each stage!!! I did OK in the end but it wasn't the joke GCSEs were.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

firky said:


>


 

Arrrrrgghhhhh! That'll give me nightmares for days now!


----------



## cesare (Nov 11, 2012)

Poot said:


> Thanks cesare. Don't ever use a distance learning course unless you're sure they'll sort the exams out. I paid £360 for what is essentially a text book for my a level. And I had a load of grief because at a level the practical IS tricky to organise. Anyway, hopefully it's sorted for the spring. But that was thanks to the school, the exam board and a lot of hard work from me and NO THANKS to ics!


Definitely something to bear in mind, thanks Poot.


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> Arrrrrgghhhhh! That'll give me nightmares for days now!


 
Describing it is easy but drawing a diagram illustrating each step is AAAHHH!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> So far everyone on this thread did better then me.


 
I'll make you feel better. I didn't do any O levels, I left school pregnant. I may have been the first one to do that from GTHS


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Did anyone else find GCSEs disturbingly easy then start their A levels just to feel way out of depth?
> 
> I got an A for GCSE biology so I thought I'd be in a good position to do at it at A-level but wow! Totally different game, you had to study and think about stuff.


That's the difference betwen GCSE and A level. Could say the same about French/ any language I guess. 
GCSE= ordering a cup of coffee
A Level= reading whole entire books in French eeeek!


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> That's the difference betwen GCSE and A level. Could say the same about French/ any language I guess.
> GCSE= ordering a cup of coffee
> A Level= reading whole entire books in French eeeek!


 
Yup, could be applied to any topic. 

I don't know if there's still such a massive difference between GCSE and A-Level or if they have closed the gap a bit and made GCSEs more difficult. GCSEs don't really give a fair impression of what A-Levels are going to be like.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

A in French
C in English Language
C in Geography
C in Rural science
D in English literature
D in Chemistry
D in Maths
F in Childcare
F in Food and nutrition

Couldn't be bothered at school, did no revision, hated the HE teacher


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2012)

firky said:


> Did anyone else find GCSEs disturbingly easy then start their A levels just to feel way out of depth?
> 
> I got an A for GCSE biology so I thought I'd be in a good position to do at it at A-level but wow! Totally different game, you had to study and think about stuff.
> 
> For one exam we were expected to draw the complex Kreb's cycle and describe each stage!!! I did OK in the end but it wasn't the joke GCSEs were.


Oh. I haven't got that far. I think I need a lie down.


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> F in Childcare
> F in Food and nutrition


 
You're shit housewife material 

(((malnourished babba)))


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

firky said:


> You're shit housewife material
> 
> (((malnourished babba)))


 
I was a nanny for years


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2012)

Double Science - A-A
English Language - B
English Literature - B
Geography - C
French - C
Maths - C


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah i remember. All Bs except for maths and Science which i got Cs for. Filled out so many application forms lately, I'll never forget.
A*'s didn't exist when i was at school
I was predicted A's for English, Art and French based on my coursework. I could never get an A in an exam - the stress and pressure just makes it impossible for me. Think my school were really pissed off with me, esp with A level english as they expected me to boost their league tables as i was the only student intrested enough to get an A, which i pretty much did in all my coursework. But I knew i never would in the exam. This is why i'm so against this return to 100% exam system


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2012)

lot of C's innit



my idea of coursework was a covering letter


----------



## weltweit (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't remember my O levels or A levels and I am 99% certain I don't have the certificates anymore.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> lot of C's innit
> 
> 
> 
> my idea of coursework was a covering letter


 
Yep, I did none for Childcare 50% of final mark.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 11, 2012)

O levels were GCE's when I took them and were graded by number not letter.
I got five, can't remember the grades except I didn't get a first!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah i remember. All Bs except for maths and Science which i got Cs for. Filled out so many application forms lately, I'll never forget.
> A*'s didn't exist when i was at school
> I was predicted A's for English, Art and French based on my coursework. I could never get an A in an exam - the stress and pressure just makes it impossible for me. Think my school were really pissed off with me, esp with A level english as they expected me to boost their league tables as i was the only student intrested enough to get an A, which i pretty much did in all my coursework. But I knew i never would in the exam. This is why i'm so against this return to 100% exam system


 
100% exam system would have been brilliant for me, I'm good at exams. That proves the point that they're unfair to me as I would have done pretty well but done no work through my last 2 years at school.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2012)

4 B's and a C at O Level, a D and an E at A Level, resat them and scaled the dizzy heights of 2 D's at the second attempt.  Which was enough for Thames Poly and three more years of not having to get a job.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2012)

I can remember the grades; I'd have to think what subjects they were in.

On my first CV I put all the subjects and the grades. Then I just put the number of them and the grades. Then I just put the number. Now I don't even mention that I went to school.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

A levels were better
Art - A
Biology - B
Chemistry - B (how the hell I don't know)
English - C

I wasn't supposed to be doing the Art one but the teacher liked me and entered me for the exam - didn't have to do course work way back then. I bullshitted my way thru the art history paper by making up a painting by El Greco called 'The Temptation of St Anthony'. The paper was quite clearly NOT marked by an El Greco expert.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 9 - 3 As, 4 Bs and 2 Cs. I know one of the As is for eng Lang and a C for maths but no idea about the rest of them. I have had to put them on application forms


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 11, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> 100% exam system would have been brilliant for me, I'm good at exams. That proves the point that they're unfair to me as I would have done pretty well but done no work through my last 2 years at school.


 
Same here. breezed exams but would always fail to hand coursework in on time. I spose I get a buzz from the pressure of the exam hall ?

I scraped 5 A-C's in my GCSE's and I think 9 altogether but couldn't tell you which grades in which subjects, even though it was only 12 years ago. 

All I remember is that when I went to FE college, the condition of my A-level place was on re-doing my English Language GCSE, so I must have got a D in that or less. 

Tbf my English teacher bailed on us half way through the GCSE, decided teaching was too stressful or something. Found out the night before the coursework deadline that the work he'd marked and graded us on had gone missing, so I lost 25% before I'd even sat the exam.  When I re-did my English GCSE at college I made extra certain to get the coursework out the way with, and perfect. I ended up being awarded ridiculously good marks for it, only to be kicked out of the exam hall on the final exam for being so shitfaced that I could barely write my own name.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2012)

I am a genius last minute crammer. Shit at applying myself over the longer term. I found my A levels much easier than the BTECH I took a couple of years' ago in that respect although the fact that you can keep resubmitting papers until you get the result you want does mean that you lose that element of drama and surprise


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Not taken to GCSE but end of 3rd year got a U for home ec - from a teacher who never taught anything.
Its like you are female so born knowing how to thread a sewing machine.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I am a genius last minute crammer. Shit at applying myself over the longer term.


 
Me too. If something interests me I will remember it - brain like a sponge .

If, otoh, I find the subject boring I have fuck all chance of remembering anything because I'm inherently a lazy git and don't want to work at something to learn it. Fortunately I've got such a wide range of interests its never been a big problem - except when it comes to learning languages. I swear to god I'm missing the bit of my brain needed to learn languages .


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 11, 2012)

AAAAABBBE


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2012)

1976.

French - A
German - C
Chemistry - A
Physics - C
Maths - fail
Maths CSE -1
English Language - fail ! - retook it 6 months later and got a C or B ...
Music - ungraded
English lit - ungraded


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2012)

Double science FF
Maths F
Humanities D

Basically apart from humanities, I was only entered for subjects that required no coursework as I barely went to school during my GCSEs. Most were surprised I turned up to the exams. Forgot my calculator for maths. : o

For a-level I was an A student in ability, predicted Bs and ended up with 2 Es. As you can see, I've been a constant source of disappointment.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2012)

Shit. I thought I could, but I can't. I don't remember whether we did eng lang as well as eng lit.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Yup, 5 A's, 4 A*'s and 2 B's.
> 
> English lit: A
> English Lang: A*
> ...


A* in religious studies?  Wow- I got a c.  Mostly to annoy the priest who taught us


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

I got 10 A*s except Physics where I had a brain fail and mostly coloured in diagrams to pass the time (I got a B, which says quite a lot about the curriculum) and religious studies, where I scraped a C.  God I hated those lessons, no pun intended


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> A* in religious studies? Wow- I got a c. Mostly to annoy the priest who taught us


 
I really liked it, our teacher was wicked.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I really liked it, our teacher was wicked.


We had a priest who I hated in EVERY way, mainly because he was a priest.  I don't think he was a bad man, I was just already rejecting religion pretty enthusiastically.  And then when he was on retreats or whatever, we had this woman who had the worst teeth in the world (she had big rabbitty front teeth and spit would collect between them when she talked, before eventually pinging off into the front row of the classroom.  Sitting at the front was russian roulette) and a strange habit of matching random items of clothing- she would be quite normally dressed, but would have mustard beads, mustard tights, and a mustard bow in her hair: Or pink bras straps showing and pink shoes.  Strange female.  
Plus the curriculum for ours was Christianity not religion per se- so there was an entire paper on Christian feasts and customs (explain the significance of purple in the Christian calendar) one on beliefs (transubstatiation is a unique demonstration of God's love, discuss) and the n a paper on St John's gospel.  Of which I can still quote huge tracts....


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> We had a priest who I hated in EVERY way, mainly because he was a priest. I don't think he was a bad man, I was just already rejecting religion pretty enthusiastically. And then when he was on retreats or whatever, we had this woman who had the worst teeth in the world (she had big rabbitty front teeth and spit would collect between them when she talked, before eventually pinging off into the front row of the classroom. Sitting at the front was russian roulette) and a strange habit of matching random items of clothing- she would be quite normally dressed, but would have mustard beads, mustard tights, and a mustard bow in her hair: Or pink bras straps showing and pink shoes. Strange female.
> Plus the curriculum for ours was Christianity not religion per se- so there was an entire paper on Christian feasts and customs (explain the significance of purple in the Christian calendar) one on beliefs (transubstatiation is a unique demonstration of God's love, discuss) and the n a paper on St John's gospel. Of which I can still quote huge tracts....


 
Ah, we did Christianity but with Hinduism as an alternative.  I think, I can't really remember to be honest, she would tell us about tons of religions and stuff, she was a really interesting person.  And she never pushed her beliefs or religion in general either, just tried to promote a general respecting of people even if behind closed doors you thought they were as mad as hatters.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah, we did Christianity but with Hinduism as an alternative. I think, I can't really remember to be honest, she would tell us about tons of religions and stuff, she was a really interesting person. And she never pushed her beliefs or religion in general either, just tried to promote a general respecting of people even if behind closed doors you thought they were as mad as hatters.


That sounds much nicer, and more interesting...  the joys of schools with 'religious foundations'.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2012)

We were offered a religious studies O-level which was based on the gospels and nothing else. All that was required was to remember the ways in which John differed from the synoptic ones and you got an A. I got a B.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> We were offered a religious studies O-level which was based on the gospels and nothing else. All that was required was to remember the ways in which John differed from the synoptic ones and you got an A. I got a B.


Aaargh, the synoptic gospels.  This thread is going to give me nightmares


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> That sounds much nicer, and more interesting... the joys of schools with 'religious foundations'.


 
Our school was 'christian' but the most christian it got was the singing of the school hymn at the end of term and a carol concert at the local church at christmas which was totally optional.  Oh, we had to sing christmas carols on our last assembly of christmas term, but everybody was high as a kite on chocolate and sugar and used it as a chance to out shout each other, I don't think anybody took great offence to it.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

we did Standard Grades in Scotland, not GCSEs, but I remember what i got. Grades numbered instead of A, B, C etc. 1 is top marks

English 1
Latin 1
French 1
Art and Design 2
Geography 2
Maths 2
Physics 2


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 11, 2012)

O levels :
E Lang 1
E lit 1
Art 1
History 2
Biology 2
Maths 3
Geography 3
Biology 3
French 5
Chemistry 5
Latin FAIL
Physics FAIL


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Our school was 'christian' but the most christian it got was the singing of the school hymn at the end of term and a carol concert at the local church at christmas which was totally optional. Oh, we had to sing christmas carols on our last assembly of christmas term, but everybody was high as a kite on chocolate and sugar and used it as a chance to out shout each other, I don't think anybody took great offence to it.


my secondary school was quite bizarre- v academic all girls hot house, and I don't think the headmistress (who dressed like the queen, complete with gloves and handbag, bless her) really believed in any of the religious guff, but it was 'the done thing'. We were being trained for a certain sort of middle class, home counties lifestyle- and being able to recite the creed in your sleep was considered essential. I was so glad to escape at 16...


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maidmarian said:


> O levels :
> 
> Physics FAIL


you should have done GCSE- you just had to colour in the diagrams


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 11, 2012)

Biology was a 3


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> you should have done GCSE- you just had to colour in the diagrams


 

Alas ' I'd been teaching for more than 10yrs when GCSE was introduced !


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maidmarian said:


> Alas ' I'd been teaching for more than 10yrs when GCSE was introduced !


not physics, I hope


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah ! If only ----

Yes !!! I coulda taught Latin & Physics !!!!


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maidmarian said:


> Ah ! If only ----
> 
> Yes !!! I coulda taught Latin & Physics !!!!


does anyone else remember the Oxford latin course?  with Horatia (?) Scintillia and Quintus? And a dog that stole food?


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 11, 2012)

i remember the cambridge latin course books - caecilius, metella and quintus.
and grumio the cook


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Not taken to GCSE but end of 3rd year got a U for home ec - from a teacher who never taught anything.
> Its like you are female so born knowing how to thread a sewing machine.


 
I had a similar experience in PE from a teacher who expected us all to know how to play hockey and netball already.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2012)

tufty79 said:


> i remember the cambridge latin course books - caecilius, metella and quintus.
> and grumio the cook


 
Pogofish in horto est.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

tufty79 said:


> i remember the cambridge latin course books - caecilius, metella and quintus.
> and grumio the cook


there was some other course as well, where the slave cleaned the pond, and one tedious roman girl sang while the other cried.  And a coach overturned...

<<goes off to google>>


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> there was some other course as well, where the slave cleaned the pond, and one tedious roman girl sang while the other cried. And a coach overturned...
> 
> <<goes off to google>>


 
Ecce Romani?


> Ecce! In pictura est puella. Nomine puella est Cornelia. Cornelia cantat.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Ecce Romani? Ecce! In pictura est puella. Nomine puella est Cornelia. Cornelia cantat.


Yes!  That's it!  Flavia plaudit.  Pretty fucking constantly....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2012)

weepiper said:


> In pictura est puella. Nomine puella est Cornelia. Cornelia cantat.


 
Eh? Puella in pictura est, surely. Nomine Cornelia est.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Eh? Puella in pictura est, surely. Nomine Cornelia est.


word order doesn't matter in latin....


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Eh? Puella in pictura est, surely. Nomine Cornelia est.


 
i had the first bit right. It was Flavia who was singing though

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ecce-Romani-Meeting-Family-Reading/dp/0050034650


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

weepiper said:


> i had the first bit right. It was Flavia who was singing though
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ecce-Romani-Meeting-Family-Reading/dp/0050034650


love the reviews: I would recommend getting a good Latin teacher to go with the book, since it doesn't cover everything


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> word order doesn't matter in latin....


 
But it's very rarely SVO and almost always SOV. So it seems a bit odd to have a textbook which opts for the former. I'm sure that Weeps is quoting it accurately from memory.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> But it's very rarely SVO and almost always SOV. So it seems a bit odd to have a textbook which opts for the former. I'm sure that Weeps is quoting it accurately from memory.


Are you doubting her memory?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> Are you doubting her memory?


 
No, I'm suggesting that this Ecce Romani stuff was greatly inferior to the Cambridge Latin Course, which, lest we forget, had werewolves in it. Werewolves! In the seventh or eighth lesson!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 11, 2012)

Maths - A
Science - BB
English Language - B
Art & Design - B
English Lit - C
Spanish - C
Electronics - C
Business Studies - C
RE - E

The RE result is funny as it was "short course RE" which only counts for half a GCSE.  So I got half an E


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No, I'm suggesting that this Ecce Romani stuff was greatly inferior to the Cambridge Latin Course, which, lest we forget, had werewolves in it. Werewolves! In the seventh or eighth lesson!


 
It was total pish to be fair. Horrible middle class family. I couldn't identify with them or find them sympathetic at all and I kept wishing Davus and Euclides would revolt and massacre them.


----------



## MadCatLady (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone remember Tricoloure the French textbook with hat family who lived in La Rochelle?
Also Lumpi the hund (dog) in the German text book. Thank f*ck I'm a grown up and don't need to ever ever do an exam again. Not that that stops me having a recurring nightmare about not having done any revision for a master degree that I never even did. Burble burble, think my medication is kicking in....


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No, I'm suggesting that this Ecce Romani stuff was greatly inferior to the Cambridge Latin Course, which, lest we forget, had werewolves in it. Werewolves! In the seventh or eighth lesson!


I did Oxford and Ecce.  So no werewolves, or revolting slaves.  Just endless crying from the blasted Flavia


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

MadCatLady said:


> Does anyone remember Tricoloure the French textbook with hat family who lived in La Rochelle?


 
Yeah we had Tricolore. Coincidentally the town I was at school in is twinned with La Rochelle so we had some French exchange students over who couldn't understand why we were all giggling about them


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

MadCatLady said:


> Does anyone remember Tricoloure the French textbook with hat family who lived in La Rochelle?
> Also Lumpi the hund (dog) in the German text book. Thank f*ck I'm a grown up and don't need to ever ever do an exam again. Not that that stops me having a recurring nightmare about not having done any revision for a master degree that I never even did. Burble burble, think my medication is kicking in....


Yes!  Tricoloure somehow managed to make the French seem lumpen and tedious- french stripped of all glamour, chic, saviour faire... how did they manage it?
I can't remember my German text books.  Overridden by A-level- Romeo and Julia auf dem Dorfe (I think)- a Bildungsroman.  Remember that v clearly....  And Die Verlohrene Ehre der Katarina Blum- amazing book, love it to this day.  Almost made up for the drippy Romeo und Julia


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2012)

Latin is the one I always forget. I had a really cool Latin teacher pre-GCSE so I thought I'd do it at GCSE as well, but the teacher we had for that was the most stereotypically dull Latin teacher ever. People used to hum during lessons, starting quietly but increasing the volume until it got to the level where his hearing aid started to be able to detect it, then everyone would stop when he looked up and said "what are you doing?" "Nothing sir."

Actually I thought that was a bit mean even then.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Latin is the one I always forget. I had a really cool Latin teacher pre-GCSE so I thought I'd do it at GCSE as well, but the teacher we had for that was the most stereotypically dull Latin teacher ever. People used to hum during lessons, starting quietly but increasing the volume until it got to the level where his hearing aid started to be able to detect it, then everyone would stop when he looked up and said "what are you doing?" "Nothing sir."
> 
> Actually I thought that was a bit mean even then.


we had a student latin teacher at one point, who used to be terrified of us (we didn't do anything to her, I promise, she was just quite mousy).  She would grip a pencil in both hands to try and stop them shaking, and once managed to snap it in half.

happy days...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 11, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Latin is the one I always forget. I had a really cool Latin teacher pre-GCSE so I thought I'd do it at GCSE as well, but the teacher we had for that was the most stereotypically dull Latin teacher ever. People used to hum during lessons, starting quietly but increasing the volume until it got to the level where his hearing aid started to be able to detect it, then everyone would stop when he looked up and said "what are you doing?" "Nothing sir."
> 
> Actually I thought that was a bit mean even then.


 
Our Latin teacher was ace. He had a thing about photocopies being different colours. 'Now if you'll look at the salmon-coloured handout...' He was also the Classical Studies teacher and would jump up on a desk with a blackboard pointer to re-enact whatever battle we were learning about. He did have a bit of a thing about people being attacked 'a tergo' though


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 12, 2012)

Noooooooooooooo! Tricolor was so dull. And our French teacher was possibly clinically depressed. Hated every second of it.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Noooooooooooooo! Tricolor was so dull. And our French teacher was possibly clinically depressed. Hated every second of it.


 
It really was a very boring textbook wasn't it?  Our French teacher had a nervous breakdown when I was in third year  everyone was horrible to him.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 12, 2012)

weepiper said:


> It really was a very boring textbook wasn't it?  Our French teacher had a nervous breakdown when I was in third year  everyone was horrible to him.


Now I come to think about it, French teachers at middle school were either horrendously picked on and the other one who was ok eventually killed herself (not whilst I was there).


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 12, 2012)

my latin teacher was an ex-missionary, and adrian edmondson's aunt. she was very embarrassed about the latter


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2012)

My French teacher used to let me fall asleep in class (possibly preferable to me disrupting it). She had a right strop when I only got a C though, not sure what she was expecting after that


----------



## Pingu (Nov 12, 2012)

mine werre all pre gcse so O levels/ A/O for the additional maths - no A****** bollocks in my day either

Maths A
Additional Maths (pure with applied mechanics) A
English Lang B
Eglish LIt C (if they had let me read LOTR i would have so aced this)
Physics A
Biology B
Chemistry C
Ecconomics B
French C
History (socio ecconimic history - no decent wars.. all about jethro tull and enclosures act etc) B
Technical Drawing A


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2012)

firky said:


> Did anyone else find GCSEs disturbingly easy then start their A levels just to feel way out of depth?


Yep, completely out my depth.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Nov 12, 2012)

In 1974 I got the following O levels; grades 1 - 6 are equivalent to A - C grades.

Latin 1
French 2
Eng Lang 2
Eng Lit 2
History 3
Maths 3
Biology 3
Art 4
German 5

In 1976 I got a B in Russian


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 12, 2012)

1 A*
10 A's
3 B's
1 C

This then led to me thinking I could coast through the next stage of education (which I did reasonably well), but that mentality seems to have carried on in employment, to my detriment


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 12, 2012)

have just had to dig all mine out for my masters application. 
Maths- B
English Lit- B
English Lang- B
Double award science- C,C
French- C
Music- A
Geography- B
Woodwork- A (????)
P.E.- E (not an option)

My degree is music and history, my masters will be history. Had not been taught history in 15 years before going to uni 

A levels were shit


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Dovydaitis said:


> A levels were shit


i quite enjoyed mine.  No longer forced to do Maths or Physics- just days of reading books and going to the art department.  Bliss

(I did English, History, German and Art)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 12, 2012)

3 A*s (Maths, Single Science, RE)
3 As (English lit, English lang, Drama)
2 Bs (History, French)
1 C (Textiles)

Oh and General Studies (B?)

The single science result was a shock. I wasn't particularly interested in science and had to do single to fit in Drama. Remember doing the exam thinking something must be wrong because it seemed so easy!
Didn't want to do History but had to do a humanity.


----------



## foamy (Nov 12, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> 2 As, 3 Bs, 4 Cs. Easy to remember



^this. Plus a D...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2012)

2 a's (english lit, maths)
4 b's (biology, chemistry, english [oral communication grade 2], french
2 c's (german, history)
1 f (music)

i was particularly pleased with the c in german as i passed out in the written exam.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 12, 2012)

weepiper said:


> we did Standard Grades in Scotland, not GCSEs,......


 
I've always been able to boast that I got no "O" levels ('cos I did O grades in Scotland)..... but back in 1973 we were only told pass/fail. So no idea if I scraped through or did brilliantly. Anyone else of that vintage in Scotland able to confirm that grades were not disclosed to pupils?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> i quite enjoyed mine. No longer forced to do Maths or Physics- just days of reading books and going to the art department. Bliss
> 
> (I did English, History, German and Art)


Oh I enjoyed music and English Lit, Psychology was crap but my grades were bad


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

French A - (predicted a D )
History - B
Geography -B
Maths - B
Eng Lang - B
Latin - B
Physics - B
Chemistry - B
Biology - B
Eng Lit - C

Basically a B student, but I blame that on cheap soapbar


----------



## Riklet (Nov 12, 2012)

I got 3 A*s and 7 As, was this side of the millenium (god, i might have even been an urban75 member just about?) so i do remember. Never been asked for any proof or documents or anything though.

I did work hard at points, had good teachers n am pretty good/lucky with exams, but was still pretty chuffed at the AA in double science... upon doing AS level chemistry with crap teachers and putting sod all effort in I quickly dropped down to an E. Woops.. :/


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

I did one of my A level geography exams the day after a massive trance party, loads of e and no sleep and got 98% in that paper 

The brain's a funny old thing


----------



## Greebo (Nov 12, 2012)

Mediocre (the second letter for the languages was the separate grade for oral):
German A,B
Eng Lang A
French B,C
Chemistry B
Biology B
Physics C
Maths C
Eng Lit D
CSE typing 4


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 13, 2012)

I was looking through an old CV last week, and suddenly found that I had an 'S' level.

I'd completely forgotten about that.

(tbf, our head of English went around all A-level students, and said that anyone who wanted to do it could. And that it'd require no extra work.

The only question I can remember is something along the lines of 'define the novel in the twentieth century, with reference to at least two books you read for your own pleasure / not as a part of course reading'. IIRC, it was quite fun.)


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2012)

Double science - BB, Maths B
A* in English Literature, English Language and something else, maybe Music
Then As in History, Russian and German


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 14, 2012)

GCE O-levels

English Lang B
Maths C
Geography C
French C
German C
Biology C
History C

(Surprised myself there by remembering all that - perhaps I could have a re-mark?)


----------



## Mitre10 (Nov 14, 2012)

12 A's so not too hard to remember.

Maths, Eng Lang, Eng Lit, Chemistry, Biology, Physics, French, Latin, Italian, German, Geography, History.

Jeez, over 20 years ago, depressing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine are nothing to brag about; I just messed on at school and put zero effort in.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm quite ashamed of mine. I was pretty messed up at that age, depressed, and only managed to do just enough to go onto 'a' level. I _hate_ having to put them on applications as though they show anything about me. It was 25 years ago.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> I'm quite ashamed of mine. I was pretty messed up at that age, depressed, and only managed to do just enough to go onto 'a' level. I _hate_ having to put them on applications as though they show anything about me. It was 25 years ago.


 
True - it's a shit age to do exams that determine your future. I only got it together to work hard when I eventually got to uni. At 16 I was a ridiculous truant and acid-head - I saw no point in school at all. It was a bloody miracle I got the grades I did.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2012)

6a 1b 3c


I gave up pot for 3 months to take them. that's dedication imo.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 19, 2012)

We were about the third year to do GCSEs

A Sociology
B Art
B Latin
B French
C Maths
C English Lang
C English Lit
C Biology
C Chemistry
F Ancient Greek

In Sociology I just made it up as I went along.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 19, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> the mofos wouldn't let me take History


 
Oh well, it's all in the past now....


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 19, 2012)

Did I mention I did my maths GCSE a year early and got an A?

Go me etc.  I'm great.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 19, 2012)

They wouldnt let me take drama the cunts

mine were all As and Bs tho


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

ive had to apply to loads of jobs that ask for them, i've never had to produce the certificate though

(froggy posting)


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 20, 2012)

2 A*'s (Maths and Geography) and 7 A's
That was 18 years ago though and it's been all downhill ever since


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 20, 2012)

Got a B in history, double D in Science, dropped Design Tech. Everything else was C (including art and french!).


----------

